
Real People Are Turning Their Accounts into Bots on Instagram – And Cashing In - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/people-are-turning-their-accounts-into-bots-on-instagram
======
fasteddie
You have to wonder if Instagram turns a purposeful blind eye on this behavior,
as it makes small-time creators feel like there is at least some opportunity
to game the system and grow a following. Otherwise, they'd be totally locked
out of the elite, already established accounts and give up.

